# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  قصيده العشائر الأردنيه من التراث الشعبي الأردني

## دموع الغصون

قالوا ليش راسك مرفوع  وعيناك قويه

قلت العفو كنا ناس بس هيك طبع الاردنية

صقور حرة مانهاب  المنية

أسباع متوحشة بأرض الحمية

نعشق الوطن وما نرضالوا  الردية


من ضلوعنا :
العواملة والرحاحلة وآل قبعين
وأبو طالب  والشاعر أصل النخوة الأردنية


من عظام الرقبة :
الدبابنة والحياصات  والعطيات
وأبو جابر والنجداوي أصالة الشهامة العربية


حياهم الله  :
الفاعوري وآل لطفي والدرادكة
وقموه وأبو حمور وإلي على رقابهم حمرا  الكوفية


منا وفينا :
الشحاتيت والعمايرة والداوود
وآل نفاع  والكلوب بعطوك عيونهم هدية


بقلوبنا من جوا :
الخرابشة وآل شعبان وآل  عطية 
والسمردلي والجزازي أصحاب العزة البلقاوية


ووردة معطرة من  القلب :
للنشيوات والعناسوة والبشارات
والخريسات ودار العربيات فرسان الدعسة  الفجائية


وولاد عمنا :
الخليفات والمشربش والريالات والور  والزعبية
وجريس ودار تادرس دبور الفيصلاوية


حيا النشامي :
آل  فاخوري والقطيشات وآل قاقيش والحياري
والحمود وعمر ودار العبداللات أصل الأغاني  الوطنية


بنص عيونا :
النسور والفاعوري والجغبير  والمشيني
والهزايمة وآل حتر بفدوك بروحهم بعزيمة قوية


على الراس من  فوق :
العبادي و المعشر و الحديدي
و أبو رمان و الزعمط يلبون الفزعة بعالي  المعنوية


ويا عيني على :
الدباس والحداد والغنيمات 
و النبر  والعوايشة أهل الجود والكرم والضيافة الحاتمية


وسلام مرفوع من أحلى جبال  جبال السلطية
لكل واحد يشجع الفيصلي رافع راس  الأردنية

وتحيات الأردنية .... إسلام ومسيحية
نهديها لأبو حسين  .. والأسرة الهاشمية
وكل عائله اردنية . الله محي الأردنية

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وتحيات الأردنية .... إسلام ومسيحية
نهديها لأبو حسين  .. والأسرة الهاشمية
وكل عائله اردنية . الله محي الأردنية


صح لسانك

----------


## دموع الغصون

و أنا معك صح لسان قايلها بالفعل ما قصر 
العقيق الاحمر 
مشكورة على المرور 
تقديري وودي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> وتحيات الأردنية .... إسلام ومسيحية
> نهديها لأبو حسين .. والأسرة الهاشمية
> وكل عائله اردنية . الله محي الأردنية


أكبر تحية لـ الارددنية من مختلف الاديان والأصول

----------


## دموع الغصون

طوق الياسمين 
مشكورة على المرور والتحيه 
والله محيي أصلك الطيب 
ودي وشذى وردي

----------

